# 76ers talk trade with Raptors: Target Donyell Marshall..



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> Sixers coach Jim O'Brien has said on numerous occasions that his ideal offense would feature four shooters stationed around the three-point arc to spread out the opposing team's defense.
> 
> Well, Billy King, the Sixers' president and general manager, is trying to make that a reality. He is talking with the Toronto Raptors about a few of their players, and according to an NBA source, he is homing in on 6-foot-9 forward Donyell Marshall.
> 
> ...


LINK


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

What would you guys trade to the Raptors for Marshall?

He is also someone I'd love to see the Nets go after.

-Petey


----------



## schub (Jul 13, 2003)

He's a FA this summer.

Is the feeling in Philly that they are a Marshall away from making a decent run at the playoffs?


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

probably want an expiraring contract


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>schub</b>!
> He's a FA this summer.
> 
> Is the feeling in Philly that they are a Marshall away from making a decent run at the playoffs?


I think the feeling is, that they need to get Glenn Robinson off the team. Donyell helps things, but I'm not sure how much, I've wanted him all season though, and it'd be another area kid coming back to the team. Not sure how this would work with Corliss Williamson, and Kenny Thomas though, perhaps one of them would be included?


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PhillyPhanatic</b>!
> 
> 
> I think the feeling is, that they need to get Glenn Robinson off the team. Donyell helps things, but I'm not sure how much, I've wanted him all season though, and it'd be another area kid coming back to the team. Not sure how this would work with Corliss Williamson, and Kenny Thomas though, perhaps one of them would be included?


I am not sure if we want Corliss back in TO


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

If the Raptors were to trade Marshall for Robinson, they would also get to dump an unwanted contract as Robinson makes more than 2x what Donyell makes. That might tempt them.

-Petey


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

The Sixers might have to take Rose and throw in some useless players in for the deal to work with Glenn.


----------



## Ps!ence_Fiction (Aug 1, 2004)

I really hope that the Sixers don't pick up Jalen Rose


----------



## Max Payne (Mar 2, 2004)

The only trade I'm up for is someone called Shareef Abdur Rahim if the Blazers are willing to do it....


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Max Payne</b>!
> The only trade I'm up for is someone called Shareef Abdur Rahim if the Blazers are willing to do it....


Personally I think the price tag on Marshall is much more attractive.

-Petey


----------



## Max Payne (Mar 2, 2004)

Yeah but a low post presence would really help out...Donyell is a teriffic shooter and scorer but we need someone we can throw the ball to down in the low block and get high percentage points from.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

but getting an exiring contract you are basicly saying that you dont care about this year and are building for next year, so what difference does it make


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

> but getting an exiring contract you are basicly saying that you dont care about this year and are building for next year, so what difference does it make


Not if that player helps complete your offense, and Marshall is that for the sixers.




> Yeah but a low post presence would really help out...Donyell is a teriffic shooter and scorer but we need someone we can throw the ball to down in the low block and get high percentage points from.


1. Corliss Williamson, Kenny Thomas & Marc Jackson

2. With Iverson's drive and dish style it's best to have three other shooters and a quick inside scorer/shot blocker, and have the post threat come off of the bench



I like this trade, but I wouldn't trade KT yet. He's been playing really well lately and I'd wait to see how permanent that is. On the other hand, I'd love to see Marshall on this team. A line up of Iverson, Korver, Iguadala/Salmons, Marshall, and Dalembert could throw up Points really quickly, and Iverson, Korver, Dalembert, and Iggy/Salmons all fit really well together on defense too. Plus, Green and KT/Corliss/Jackson will give us good bench inside scoring when the jumpers aren't falling.

If we throw in Robinson, a 1st round pick, and one of the big men except Dalembert, and take Alvin Williams (wich would free up minutes and match contracts) it could work.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Seems the Knicks might make a push for him and Rose now.

-Petey


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>sliccat</b>!
> If we throw in Robinson, a 1st round pick, and one of the big men except Dalembert, and take Alvin Williams (wich would free up minutes and match contracts) it could work.


I wouldn't throw in a first round pick for Donyell Marshall, if that was an offer I'd rather just wait, because this team needs young talent badly.. even if the talent won't come until the 2006 draft. That's an extremely Billy King move.

And I wouldn't be shocked to see the Knicks pull the trade off before us. I really envy Isiah Thomas. I'm not saying Zeke is a good GM, but he has initiative, when he wants something he gets it done even when he doesn't have anything attractive to give other teams.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PhillyPhanatic</b>!
> 
> 
> I wouldn't throw in a first round pick for Donyell Marshall, if that was an offer I'd rather just wait, because this team needs young talent badly.. even if the talent won't come until the 2006 draft. That's an extremely Billy King move.
> ...


Too bad, no one really knows his vision. It just seems to be trades to make trades. Like a poor man's version of Don Nelson and Mark Cuban in this situation.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> Too bad, no one really knows his vision. It just seems to be trades to make trades. Like a poor man's version of Don Nelson and Mark Cuban in this situation.


And that's why I only envy him, and don't wish he was the 76ers' GM. 

I still say if the Knicks didn't trade Keith Van Horn, and Michael Doleac they would've been better off for the playoffs. Looked like they just got into a groove, and then they were shipped out.

While no one knows Zeke's vision, I have to ask if Billy King has one. I think it's so bad with Billy that he just goes to sleep and sees black.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PhillyPhanatic</b>!
> 
> 
> And that's why I only envy him, and don't wish he was the 76ers' GM.
> ...


Well your GM is definitely one of the worst in the business at least in terms of the kind of contracts he doles out. I'm still trying to figure out why he still has a job. That's Larry Brown for you though. Tie you up with the worst contracts and then skip town. :whatever:


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PhillyPhanatic</b>!
> And I wouldn't be shocked to see the Knicks pull the trade off before us. I really envy Isiah Thomas. I'm not saying Zeke is a good GM, but he has initiative, when he wants something he gets it done even when he doesn't have anything attractive to give other teams.


That's no reason to be jealous of Isiah. The reason he gets trades done is, if you have something that he wants, and you demand that he offer more than he's offering, Isiah caves in faster than a Pennsylvania coal mine.

Remember last summer, when the sign-and-trade negotiations for Jamal Crawford seemed to go on forever? The Bulls wouldn't trade him unless they dumped a bad contract, but the Knicks at first didn't want to take on a bad contract, unless the Bulls took back Moochie Norris. Lo and behold, the Bulls didn't have to take Moochie, but they managed to dump the Junk Yard Dog, their very worst contract.

Also, I saw an article somewhere that said the Suns would have traded Marbury even if those two first round draft picks weren't included in the deal, but Isiah just didn't have the patience to hold out for the best deal he could get.

The word is out about Isiah and like you, I wouldn't be surprised to see the Knicks trade for Donyell Marshall, but I know that if it happens, it will be a bad trade for the Knicks, and a good trade for the Raptors.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> Well your GM is definitely one of the worst in the business at least in terms of the kind of contracts he doles out. I'm still trying to figure out why he still has a job. That's Larry Brown for you though. Tie you up with the worst contracts and then skip town. :whatever:


I'd love to blame it on Larry as much as anyone, but Billy did a lot of the current damage on his own.

After Larry left town Billy did the following:
-Gave Allen Iverson and Eric Snow contract extensions.
-Signed Kenny Thomas to his deal.
-Signed Derrick Coleman to a three year deal.
-Traded Keith Van Horn for Glenn Robinson, Marc Jackson.
-Signed Amal McCaskill from New York Knicks Summer League, bragged about how big a steal it was.

I'm not bad mouthing the Robinson trade, I was in favor of it then and still am (for different reasons), but when King was put in power he was like a kid in a candy store, and what we have now is the stomach ache.

After taking the Pistons to six games, he wanted to take another run with the same team, and it backfired and he tried to fix his mistakes this offseason.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

> -Gave Allen Iverson and Eric Snow contract extensions.


As far as Iverson goes, giving him an extension isn't a bad thing, because he plays hard every year, not just contract years. For Eric Snow, while he isn't worth the money, if Willie Green didn't work out(and he hasn't at PG), and they lost snow, with Iverson playing SG, I understand.



> -Signed Kenny Thomas to his deal.


Worth every penny last year, and would be this year, except he just doesn't fit

You left out the worst two things King did:
Signed Brian Skinner
Fail to give Dalembert an extension

Oh, and the fact that his draft picks have been excellent



> I wouldn't throw in a first round pick for Donyell Marshall, if that was an offer I'd rather just wait, because this team needs young talent badly.. even if the talent won't come until the 2006 draft. That's an extremely Billy King move.


With Korver, Dalembert, and Iggy probably starting/playing big minutes next year, I don't think a draft pick is necessary. Plus if you throw them, Marshall, and one of the greatest playoff preformers ever on one team, a very deep playoff run is possible. With a draft pick, that player won't be a major impact until the 06-07 season, and if your going for that, then they need to trade Iverson for darft picks and rebuild(Not something I want to see)


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>sliccat</b>!
> As far as Iverson goes, giving him an extension isn't a bad thing, because he plays hard every year, not just contract years. For Eric Snow, while he isn't worth the money, if Willie Green didn't work out(and he hasn't at PG), and they lost snow, with Iverson playing SG, I understand.


Sure the Iverson signing was necessary, but King threw way too much money at Snow. It's one of the contracts that put us in the increasingly bad situation cap wise.



> Worth every penny last year, and would be this year, except he just doesn't fit


Kenny's a good player, but there was no reason to give him a seven year deal. His per year pay isn't bad, but when you look at the whole deal is when it's terrible.



> You left out the worst two things King did:
> Signed Brian Skinner
> Fail to give Dalembert an extension


I left out the Skinner signing mostly because I was just noting what he did last offseason, once he got in control of the team. And as of right now I'm thinking failing to give Dalembert an extension was the right thing, he's restricted after the season, and whether he had a deal or not he'd be handled like he is right now. He's showing flashes, when this would've been a great year for consistency.



> Oh, and the fact that his draft picks have been excellent


But it takes much more than drafting to make a good GM, especially when they were a part of a group that traded away most of the draft picks.



> With Korver, Dalembert, and Iggy probably starting/playing big minutes next year, I don't think a draft pick is necessary. Plus if you throw them, Marshall, and one of the greatest playoff preformers ever on one team, a very deep playoff run is possible. With a draft pick, that player won't be a major impact until the 06-07 season, and if your going for that, then they need to trade Iverson for darft picks and rebuild(Not something I want to see)


We need a lot more than that to make a deep run in the playoffs, next year. We have some pieces, sure, but a lot of other teams are only going to be better next season (the Bulls, and Celts are the first two that come to mind).

We don't have a draft pick until 2006, we can't trade it before that draft anyway, but I'm not willing to sacrifice the future for short term success, the team has done that enough and it always comes up snake eyes in the end. Marshall's an expiring contract, and mostly would be a merc this season but he'd be playing on an expiring contract unlike Big Dog.

This team needs size, not only size but talented size. And while we have good depth, it's obvious that we need more impact players to fill in.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

:upset: 


> but King threw way too much money at Snow. It's one of the contracts that put us in the increasingly bad situation cap wise.


What part of HE WASN'T WORTH THE MONEY don't you understand?



> I left out the Skinner signing mostly because I was just noting what he did last offseason, when he gained control of the team


oh, I forgot he got fired this offseson



> We need a lot more than that to make a deep run in the playoffs, next year. We have some pieces, sure, but a lot of other teams are only going to be better next season (the Bulls, and Celts are the first two that come to mind).


And of course, Green, Korver, Salmons, Dalembert, and Iguadala are all in the downslide of their careers



> This team needs size, not only size but talented size. And while we have good depth, it's obvious that we need more impact players to fill in.


You're right! Sam Dalembert has NO talent whatsoever!

This is how people get brain aneurysms somebody says things like this(and the JJ trade) and it's stuck in your head, then they find you dead in your bathroom because a vein in your head popped!

I'm going to go jump off a bridge


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>sliccat</b>!
> :upset:
> 
> 
> What part of HE WASN'T WORTH THE MONEY don't you understand?


You said he wasn't worth the money, but I was reiterating how bad of a move it was.



> oh, I forgot he got fired this offseson


No, you missed the whole point entirely. HKF said Larry left the Sixers in a bad situation, I pointed out what Billy King did right after he took over.



> And of course, Green, Korver, Salmons, Dalembert, and Iguadala are all in the downslide of their careers


Not once did I say that, but if someone is going to try and sell me that the Sixers with those five guys + Iverson is enough to make a deep run in the East next season. You need more than that. Don't underrate the talent across the board in this conference.



> You're right! Sam Dalembert has NO talent whatsoever!


Samuel Dalembert is as athletically gifted as they come, but he still has a ways to go. People talk about him like he's Hakeem Olajuwon, or David Robinson, or Patrick Ewing, he's not. He has potential, but he's been way too inconsistent. Throw money at potential, and then the same people who cried for the money to be spent would gripe about it being a bad move on the GMs part.



> This is how people get brain aneurysms somebody says things like this(and the JJ trade) and it's stuck in your head, then they find you dead in your bathroom because a vein in your head popped!
> 
> I'm going to go jump off a bridge


And then I'll just be the one who'll look on and say, people should only take sports so seriously.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

LET ME VENT!!!:upset:


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>sliccat</b>!
> LET ME VENT!!!:upset:


No need to vent, apparently ESPN.com knows that at halftime tomorrow night the Sixers will be beating the Heat 56-25.

LINK 

I think we should all be happy right now. :rofl:


----------



## Bruno (Sep 15, 2003)

and did you see? for the first time one player ,play for both teams first substitution for shaq and then for iverson jason williams but did you see 2 dunks of iverson and he have 0 pts?and zizi is playing .good victory for us 100-56 the heat played really bad.
lol


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

*Donyell Marshall trade dead..*



> Sixers president/GM Billy King confirmed that trade discussions with Toronto about Raptors forward Donyell Marshall were dead. He did not elaborate.


LINK


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> INDIANAPOLIS—At least one team has backed off trade talks with the Raptors because the current asking price for veteran forward Donyell Marshall is too high.
> 
> According to league sources, the Philadelphia 76ers have grown frustrated by the "unreasonable" demands of first-year general manager Rob Babcock and will look elsewhere to find a trading partner.
> 
> ...


LINK

Wow. They wanted Andre Iguodala for Donyell Marshall's expiring contract. :laugh: Marshall's valuable to other teams, but he's not that valuable.


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> Seems the Knicks might make a push for him and Rose now.
> 
> -Petey


OT: Petey, your search bar doesn't work.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Charlotte_______</b>!
> 
> 
> OT: Petey, your search bar doesn't work.


Try harder. Just don't break it. It worked half an hour ago.

-Petey


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Im not sure if its been mentioned but i just read this on Philly.com



> That was why Toronto's Donyell Marshall appealed to the Sixers. Marshall is a top-eight rotation-quality forward, possibly even a starter, with an expiring contract worth roughly $5.3 million. But King was blocked in his efforts to consummate a deal because the Raptors reportedly insisted that Jalen Rose (a little less than $14.5 million this season, plus two more at a total of more than $32 million) accompany Marshall in any package.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Yep, its been mentioned. Over and over and over and over again.


----------



## SixersFan (Dec 19, 2004)

I attended Donyell's basketball camp in Reading as a kid.  Got an autographed picture of me and him. haha

I do think he could crack the starting lineup here as our 4, and a trade for him wouldn't break our bank. He'd be an upgrade in our rebounding and outside shooting, plus I really think he's underrated.


----------

